# What kind of reusable stencil material recommended?



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a customer ask me today if I could make custom reusable stencils for them with my vinyl cutter. I have made many stencils, but never considered selling custom reusable stencils till now. 

What sort of material would be appropriate for making and selling reusable stencils for craft-type use? I had one recommendation for GreenStar GS-UCB7000 - Ultra-Cut II™ General Purpose Stencil Adhesive Reusable Material and was wondering if anybody has any experience with this stuff?!

Also, I'd be interested in hearing what sort of settings, blade, etc. I might need to use on my GCC Expert 24 cutter.... with reusable stencil material.

Thanks!


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Some sort of thin acetate, perhaps?


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

20vK.... I'm sure there's lots of possibilities.... just seeing what others have tried and what their experiences were


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I am making masking shapes using regular sign vinyl letting them know if they are carefully removed they can be used three times, depending on what they are sticking them on. You will need to find what she/he is using to determine the best way to go. You can PM if you like to ask more questions.
CW


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Corel Whisperer.... that's exactly what I've been doing for my own purposes.... with good success. 

I think this customer is looking more for something that can be reused lots of times and can be cleaned up and stored. She's a schoolteacher, so I'm guessing she's looking for designs she could reuse for classroom projects for little kids. 

Thanks!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You will need to ask her if she needs something that is sticky on one side. If she doesn't need it to be sticky you could reuse some of your carrier from the different material you use or see if you can cut Oil Board with your cutter, it is used for stencils, and you may need to make the cut more than once. Also the designs from Oil Board would have to be very simple.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Corel Whisperer.... I'll look into the oil board. Hadn't thought about that at all. I'm guessing she's looking for pretty simple designs.

I'm still curious about GreenStar GS-UCB7000 - Ultra-Cut II™ General Purpose Stencil Adhesive Reusable Material.... has anybody tried this stuff?


----------



## acreativedesigns (Sep 22, 2013)

Some companies make a product that is classified as "paint mask". I believe in some of my research this is exactly what this is for. I have not used it yet myself but the sign shop I work in has a sample roll of it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks acreative designs.... I've looked at paint mask... I guess I didn't consider it might be reusable as well. I'll have to look into it. 

For this particular customer, I think she's looking for a product that is a little more "solid" than vinyl, almost like the plastic stencils in craft stores, etc. Thin and flexible, just not as paper-like.


----------



## STARFISHTSHIRTS (Aug 5, 2007)

I used several paint mask oracle 813, blue color usually. they have more sturdy stuff. I airbrush shirts and can get 3-5 out of the material before it starts to fall apart. It is sticky on one side and I have cut several complex designs, the more complex the quicker they will start to rip. simple is better. you also need to bridge areas so the pieces have more support on a multiple use stencil. I dont see it paint mask, being good for repeated use such as a stencils. There is 5 mil mylar that I think you could cut with an expert 24 may need a 60deg blade. I tried to cut xray film that would really last, but no success.

afterthought,,, what about that green rhinestone template material?? Not sticky frock...that is good stuff but not to be wasted trying to make stencils, to expensive.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks starfishtshirts... another good idea. Interesting that nobody seems to have heard of the original stuff I've asked about. Wonder if it's new or what.....


----------



## STARFISHTSHIRTS (Aug 5, 2007)

People on my airbrush forum said hobby lobby has some mylar stencil sheets that they cut for repeat use stencils. I think they are just 8x10 size and about a dollar a sheet. Not familar with this stuff. They also use card stock for several use stencils.

good luck.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Whoop, there it is, as they say. 

http://www.breninc.com/Sign-Materials-College-Grove-TN.html

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info startfishtshirts and digital mayhem... I'll check them both out. I think for this teacher, the Hobby Lobby mylar stuff might be on track... guessing she's hoping for an inexpensive option.


----------



## agoodsignabq (Mar 9, 2018)

Reusable Stencils!
I'm in love with Gerber PlastiGraphix LexEdge II. It's pretty pricey, but it does exactly what you are talking about: it is a thin, semi-rigid plastic that works great with all cutting plotters and it has no adhesive so it is reusable as a stencil. If you want to print onto it, that's a little tougher. It's made for Gerber Edge thermal foil printers. I know Denco Sales carries it by the roll, not sure where to get it by the yard. I used to buy it by the yard but I can't remember who my supplier was, that was about 10 years ago.

Here are the details from the manufacturer: 

Semi-rigid, 10 mil Lexan® with a custom-formulated print surface specifically designed for use with Gerber EDGE® Series printers. Ideally suited for the production of exhibits, displays, signs, and all types of sub-surface graphics.

PRODUCT FEATURES:

10 mil Lexan® matte clear film
Dimensionally stable
Resists tearing, abrasion, and heat
Ideal for creating sub-surface graphics
Not recommended for outdoor or backlit applications


----------

